# play movies and tv now works on rooted devices



## wes_s (Jun 15, 2011)

The Google Play Movies and TV app now plays content on my rooted gnex and xoom2. Both rented and owned content play without the annoying root check and fail! My xoom2 is obviously still on honeycomb and my vzw gnex is on jellybean.


----------



## jeffykins (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm surprised that people aren't making a bigger deal about this. It was taken as kind of a slap in the face to the rooted community when they said they wouldn't allow us to watch movies and now when. They give us access no one says a word. I didn't even see any articles about it.

I guess now that I have a legitimate media source outside of iTunes ill have to stop torrenting:-(

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wes_s (Jun 15, 2011)

I guess I should have made a youtube video about it like i did with the nexus 7 and the magnetic switch


----------

